# Screaming 1/4 Mile Race... On Notice



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

"k-boat racers"? ... are you talking smack with kids-boat racers?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

So I put this event in my calendar a long time ago. And it seems like a fun course. However, I'm a bit unconvinced that there will be enough water for this race to really happen. I mean, it doesn't exactly appear that Clear Creek is going to reach minimum levels by most peoples standards. Thoughts? How many of you are planning on racing? Kind of a steep entrance fee per the flow...


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Really, Hojo? You going to mountain bike it or paddle it?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

pbell said:


> Really, Hojo? You going to mountain bike it or paddle it?


Dammit, just blurt out my strategy. Mtn bike right down the center. It is a down stream race, right?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> "k-boat racers"? ... are you talking smack with kids-boat racers?


Just clarifying my boat type since I figured you'd be entering the tube/water wing division. Extra points if you wear your bikini!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Cutch said:


> So I put this event in my calendar a long time ago. And it seems like a fun course. However, I'm a bit unconvinced that there will be enough water for this race to really happen. I mean, it doesn't exactly appear that Clear Creek is going to reach minimum levels by most peoples standards. Thoughts? How many of you are planning on racing? Kind of a steep entrance fee per the flow...


Worst smack talk ever.

I agree, though, the water is far from ideal. I figure still with supporting. I think you're just bummed you won't be able to use the skeg in that yacht of yours.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, all you're gonna be is the first to take a 50 cfs surf in Cripps Hole.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> Man, all you're gonna be is the first to take a 50 cfs surf in Cripps Hole.


I'm banking on a rain bump like what happened last year at the BR race.. that way it'll be a 75cfs window shade though Chripps hole.. I have little doubt that during the race you'll be along shortly to bump me out and take my place in the hole.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Mumbling Quarter Mile Race


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thanks for registering, now what's up with Cutch?*

Hey fellow Buzzards,
Last year we had 300 cfs and as long as we have over 200, we're good to go although not totally ideal. Right now the flow is 222. I expect by Thursday we'll be looking at 300 or possibly even 500. It's not looking good for Colorado this year in terms of runoff but, there's nothing I can do about the weather or snow pack. However, I've been doing my rain and snow dance a few times a day to try to help us out. Anyways, it's going to be a great event and the registration fee is only $20! If I could make it any less, I would. I've funded TGG entirely out of pocket and through a great volunteer committee of 6 others. We have some great prizes by all our sponsors and if you compete, there's a great chance you'll walk away with at least $20 worth of goods. The registration fee covers you on our insurance, permits, printing costs, etc. If you want to volunteer as a safety boater or volunteer for another event however, we'll give you a great discount(hint, hint Cutch) So, let the games begin and the smack talk continue. Hope to see you SCREAMING DOWN OUR 1/4 MILE RACE at THE 2012 GOLDEN GAMES!!!!!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Hojo,

If you want I can teach you how to roll before the screaming 1/4 mile race. If not they may rename it "Hojo screaming like a girl 1/4 mile race". I won't even tell anybody about the roll lesson!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> Hey Hojo,
> 
> If you want I can teach you how to roll before the screaming 1/4 mile race. If not they may rename it "Hojo screaming like a girl 1/4 mile race". I won't even tell anybody about the roll lesson!


Roll? All I needed is a bottom brace with these flows. Besides, I've heard about your "roll education" and how it's modeled off the movie Deliverance.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

What about the CDOT cockblock?


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

the canyon will be open starting Thursday May 24th-29th so The Screaming 1/4 Mile Race isn't effected. Here's a link to the article that explains when it will and won't be open: CDOT Highway 6 closures If you're available you should come on out and compete, volunteer or spectate. It's going to be a great event!


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

What is the beta on this race? Is this just the screaming quarter straight down the middle like a sprint? The fastest I ran this section is when I converted my C-1 back to a kayak and my Corsica was leaking like a sieve as the tape popped off all the screw holes where I removed the pedestal. I was like a submarine though this whole section. Eddying out before the dam was a real challenge.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Lets hear it for the rain/snow bump! USGS Current Conditions for USGS 06719505 CLEAR CREEK AT GOLDEN, CO


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

hojo said:


> I just registered for the Screaming 1/4 race. As such, it's my obligation to notify all other k-boat racers that second through last place will still be available for you.


Hojo, it looks like I'll be competing AND safety boating, so I will be able to humiliate you twice: once when I beat your time and again when I help you unpin your boat.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks like there is some water. Perfect. Loading boats, see you there.

hobie


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*4 second handicap.*



pbell said:


> Hojo, it looks like I'll be competing AND safety boating, so I will be able to humiliate you twice: once when I beat your time and again when I help you unpin your boat.


I'm so fast and so confident in your (and gannon's) rescue abilities that you'd have me un-pinned and on my way still beating your time by at least 5 seconds.


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

*Check in for screamin 1/4 mile race*

Should be a great race! Check in at the Whitewater Park in Golden By 4:00 for the SCREAMIN 1/4 MILE RACE. It is a timed down river race, one at a time. Any boat is acceptable!!! See you there!!!


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

nana said:


> Should be a great race! Check in at the Whitewater Park in Golden By 4:00 for the SCREAMIN 1/4 MILE RACE. It is a timed down river race, one at a time. Any boat is acceptable!!! See you there!!!


A crew of us plans on running the sections upstream of Screaming Quarter this afternoon and paddling down to the race. Ok if we just just register right there instead of driving back down to Golden?


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

*Awesome prizes*



T-ROY said:


> We have some great prizes by all our sponsors and if you compete, there's a great chance you'll walk away with at least $20 worth of goods.


Max competed at the freestyle event yesterday and had a great time. And if the downriver prizes are anything like the freestyle prizes hojo is going to be one happy paddler/biker.


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

*pbell*

Yes, you can do it there. Thanks


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

It's gonna be extra humiliating for Hojo when he gets beat by a Texan! And Hobie's only chance of winning is if he races a really long boat. Either way, it's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*Good times!*

Big thanks to Troy and his folks for putting all all the Golden Games events! Nice 'n home grown with lots of good people out there.

Beth


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a great time tonight on Screamin 1/4 Mile race. Coming in dead last ain't so bad. Just wait til I get a boat over 7 feet! Thanks Troy for making this event happen. Great concept. Love Clear Creek!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Apparently I didn't smack talk nearly enough to win the race, coming in 8th and all. Troy, Troy's parents, racers and safety, Excellent event! Ken, you suck


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hojo,
You came in right after Tina, right?


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

*Thanks to all for making this so much fun*

This is Troy's mom and I would like to thank everyone who came out to make this such a great event. You rock!!! When I came up the canyon and saw all the boaters I said "holy crap" and was excited to have so many wonderful people show up unexpectedly. You made special memories for me and I look forward to seeing you again next year. You are all winners, results to be posted later.  Thanks again, nana


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

It was a nice showing of longboats. Pirouette, Tornado, Freefall, Cutch's Sea Yacht, Invader?, Green Boats. Lots of fun was had by all. Congrats to Hobie who, sure enough, won it in a Green Boat. Those things are fast! And thanks to Troy and his folks for throwing the event, I've never raced before and it was really fun. I didn't win, but I did beat Hojo!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*to my extended family.........*

*THANK YOU! *Yesterday was one of the best day's of my life. I've been working very hard to get this event going and was hoping to double last year's competitors for The Screaming 1/4 Mile Race. Last year I had 3, including me and would have been happy with 5 or 6. Then, as I'm driving up the canyon and see 10+ vehicles with boats and lots of people gearing up for the event, I was like "HELL YEAH!" We had 17 competitors, 13 men and 4 women. Everyone had solid runs and no swimmers! It reminded me of why I love kayaking and the relationships I've established through the years on rivers and creeks all over the world. It's these friendships that keep me pursuing my passions and that ultimately support my addiction to the sport. We're all together just like a family and I'm humbled by all the gracious comments, good thoughts, well wishes, etc. The Golden Games is here to stay and will only get better in the future because of everyone's support. I hope everyone had a great time(as I did) and I'm already working on next year's events. I look forward to sharing more memories and stories with everyone throughout this season. Thanks again and I will *SEE YOU ON THE RIVER!*


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

hojo said:


> Apparently I didn't smack talk nearly enough to win the race, coming in 8th and all. Troy, Troy's parents, racers and safety, Excellent event! Ken, you suck


I also think there was someone that put a bunch of rocks in your boat to weigh you down. Even at 8th you beat over 50% of the competitors so, be loud and pround and keep talking shit...it make me laugh!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Uh, I believe that 8th overall went to Tina Swan, who proved to be faster in her shorter Karnali. Great job, Tina!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

deepstroke said:


> Uh, I believe that 8th overall went to Tina Swan, who proved to be faster in her shorter Karnali. Great job, Tina!


Anyone with swan in their name has got to have an unfair advantage in boat racing.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Though, to be clear, I have no idea of the overall results...I'm sure troy will post the full slate after the games end. All I know was my humiliation was complete, not because I got beat be a woman, who did style the run, it was getting beat by a texan. You really need to get CO license plates already.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't feel bad, Hojo. The reigning Pine Creek boatercross champion is a Texan. And your smacktalk generated a good buzz for the event. Now, if I can just reduce my nitrous oxide levels I might be able to blend in with y'all. Or is it you guys? Aww, fuck it!


----------



## nana (May 19, 2009)

*RESULTS Screamin 1/4 mile The Golden Games*

Mens Results
1. Ken Hoeve (Hobie)3.10.38 
2. Todd Toledo 3.15.25 2. 
3. Kyle McCutchen 3.18.57 
4. George Patton 3.21.69 
5. Paul Siskihel 3.22.53
6. Ken Wealty 3.25.50
7. Brian Horan 3.33.44
8. HoJo 3.40.10
9. Pete Bellande 3.40.75
10.Paul Kabula 3.41.16
11.Cody Cox 3.42.13
Hobie's 2nd run in the short boat 3.25.4
Women's Results
1. Tina Swan 3.36
2. Cindy Fornstrom 3.51
3. Beth McVay 3.54.7
4. Susan Cherry 3.55.91​


----------

